# Irish: Conas a chuireann an file é sin in ÍUL



## Marsiks

Can anyone translate this Irish sentence for me as  The Google translate isn't really good
Conas a chuireann  an file é sin in ÍUL
Thanks in advance


----------



## L'irlandais

Hello Marsiks,
Welcome to the forum.  What’s the context of this sentence?  Where did you find it?

The way it’s capitalized ÍUL looks more like an acronym to be honest.

Iúl (with the accent moved to the u) could mean knowledge.
An Foclóir Beag: iúl. Context is everything.





> bespeak » Cuireann in iúl


But it very much depends...


> iúl fir1 eolas, fios (cur in iúl dó é); treo, treoir (bhíomar ar an iúl céanna); aird, aire (d'iúla bheith ar an obair)


----------



## Assiduous student

"The poet indicates that". As other people said, it is iúl, not íul. Also in Munster the pronunciatin is úil (in úil - with a broad n and slender l).


----------



## L'irlandais

Interesting, I would have said “How does the poet make this known.”
But then my Irish is shaky enough at the best of times.


----------



## Assiduous student

No - I just forgot the conas bit and was focused on the in iúl bit. yes - how the poet makes this known, or how the poet indicates this. If this is a question with a question mark - How does the poet make this known? How does the poet indicate this? or let us know this?


----------



## Assiduous student

Of course - in Iúil means "in July" - but that has nothing to do with this sentence.


----------

